# As out of place as a Baptist preacher in a liquor store



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've been a handgunner for many years, over fifty in fact, and looked forward to joining up with some interesting palaver here. Since logging on I've come to see that most posts here are toward the high capacity rapid fire glamour guns. Few reload, and few seem to hunt with their handgun of choice.

I'm not opposed to the autoshucker, mind you, but doesn't long range, first-shot-count count shooting still appeal to folks?

And don't the classic old sixguns such as the Colt, Remingtons or S&W top-breaks hold any appeal?

If you're here, post something!

This is no diatribe toward anybody, just to get something fermenting.

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like to reload for Revolvers 357 and up and I go for long range first shot. That's my favorite shooting and when I get to texas I plan on doing a lot more because I'll beable to shoot outside. Shot the S&W 500m today. Can't wait to get one of those. I'm with you on this one Bob.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Well, from my standpoint, I'd love to have the time, space, and money to get into reloading.. but alas, I live in an apartment.

And I'd like to get some nice SA revolvers someday.. I'm not really into hunting, but to each his own. (People usually deserve to be shot more than animals :-D )

But until my dreams come true and I find the 20 acres of land out in the country witha reasonable commute and a price tag under $500k, I'll have to hold off on some of these things..


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

:-D I too wondered if the interests of this forum extends beyond Glocks and the modern semi autos and there are a lot of the posters that have been posting pictures of their favorite Semi autos but then this is the General Semi Auto section so I'll have to post something that is very accurate.
[img:640:480:290ee1b653]http://www.fototime.com/05C1DF9FBD82D8F/standard.jpg[/img:290ee1b653] A semi-auto that I sometimes call my remote control paper punch, A first generation model 52 in .38 special wad cutter. I have shown a few revolvers in the revolver section. :shock:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been hunting Elk, Deer, Antelope, Rabbits and Squirrles with a handgun since the late 70's.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I love S&W K-frames, and I like Ruger revolvers. I have bought some reloading equipment, but I have not actually gotten started reloading.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I carry a high capacity 9mm, always have, and shoot in some competitions all with my hicap 9s but this one holds a special place in my heart. One, I like blackpowder six guns and my son picked this out for me for my birthday last year when he was 6.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I enjoy shooting revolvers and I reload, but my favorites are 9mm and 45 autos.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I agree..*

 Bob you just ain't saying hay. I can't get out in the feild anymore but I do manage to get down to the local indoor range about once a week. I just hope the manufactures don't quit making steel guns alltogether. These air weight guns sure got one heck of a kick to them I have carried a stub nose all my adult life and some of these guns are just to light for me. I carry a Ruger SP-101 and practice with what I pack and that's 357's. Here's a couple of my toy's.

[IMG:256:192:3dbff501e2]http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h268/4Baldy/357s.jpg[/img:3dbff501e2]


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*I've got good friends!*

I've been snipe hunting with a paper bag but no matter how long I waited & whistled I couldn't catch one. My friends said they would take me out again though. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> :-D I too wondered if the interests of this forum extends beyond Glocks and the modern semi autos and there are a lot of the posters that have been posting pictures of their favorite Semi autos but then this is the General Semi Auto section so I'll have to post something that is very accurate.
> [img:640:480:b7c2c28940]http://www.fototime.com/05C1DF9FBD82D8F/standard.jpg[/img:b7c2c28940] A semi-auto that I sometimes call my remote control paper punch, A first generation model 52 in .38 special wad cutter. I have shown a few revolvers in the revolver section. :shock:


That is a nice gun.

As for myself, I guess I am one of the guys you don't like :-D - I am a semi-auto guy. Never been a big revolver fan and never owned one before (did have one from the ex-wife's side of the family for a while, but it went back after that divorce). Anyway, I do like 1911s, but not necessarily the older Colts. I am one of them there new fangled 1911 fans with the skeletonized hammers and triggers, and with the full length guide rods. And, I like my polymer P99/SW99 and HKs.  

But hey, I like the diversity on this site too. And, I learn a lot from others about other topics. Because of money, and probably 1 gun ahead of it, it may be a while. But, I eventually want a Ruger 357 - so hey... I'm slowly coming to your way of seeing things. Just give me time :wink:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:-D Shipwreck you just restored my faith in the youth of today. Now if you can teach them how to wear their hats and pull their pants up we got it made. :supz:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Rapid firing huh? Well you have described myself and my little brother's shooting styles. Of course we got the excuse of youth on our side. Everyone just says "oh, they'll grow out of it". I don't believe so. For me there's nothing better than holding a semi auto handgun in my hands and emptying the mag as fast as I can. I couldn't care less what others say. I'm having fun and isn't that the whole point in the shooting sport? 

I am a lot different than the shooting buddies of mine in my age group when it comes to handguns. They love their semi autos, but I love my Security Six. I don't know why, but I am just built for a revolver. It's either that or I have a very special relationship with the .357 magnum cartidge. My dad has a Desert Eagle chambered in that and I shoot just as good with that as I do with my revolver. 

Now as far as pulling my pants up I think I will pass on that. :wink:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> For me there's nothing better than holding a semi auto handgun in my hands and emptying the mag as fast as I can





> but I love my Security Six. I don't know why, but I am just built for a revolver.


   :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Quote: 
For me there's nothing better than holding a semi auto handgun in my hands and emptying the mag as fast as I can 




Quote: 
but I love my Security Six. I don't know why, but I am just built for a revolver. 




I also am confused.........about Maser's reply.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maser said:


> For me there's nothing better than holding a semi auto handgun in my hands and emptying the mag as fast as I can. I couldn't care less what others say. I'm having fun and isn't that the whole point in the shooting sport?


Someone far wiser than me once said, "the purpose of shooting is hitting."

If there are good hits on the target after emptying the mag as fast as you can, you should take up IPSC shooting. You'll be a Grandmaster in no time! If no hits or poor hits, congratulations, you've just converted your hard-earned dollars into pointless noise. :lol:

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > For me there's nothing better than holding a semi auto handgun in my hands and emptying the mag as fast as I can. I couldn't care less what others say. I'm having fun and isn't that the whole point in the shooting sport?
> ...


+1 Mike!!!!

Glad you had time to stop by. How are things going???


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > For me there's nothing better than holding a semi auto handgun in my hands and emptying the mag as fast as I can. I couldn't care less what others say. I'm having fun and isn't that the whole point in the shooting sport?
> ...


+76


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, ya' know..........all bullets eventually hit something. Kinda' like I read in another forum; All bleeding eventually stops. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

LOL!! Sorry guys. I just read my post again and i'm even scratching my head a bit. Well, look at the timestamp on the post. I was tired. I think what I was trying to say was that I love to shoot ALL semi auto guns fast. I consider my Security Six and all DA revolvers semi auto because the gun is firing with each pull of the trigger right? 

Ok, I think i've confused enough people here including myself. Gotta start drinking more vault soda when I post so I can be more awake. :wink:


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Nah, just drink some water. Better for you and it works better IMHO.

I'm only 26, but I like all kinds of firearms. My favorite old pieces are my 2 Winchester Model 12 16 Gauges. One was passed down to me from my father. The other was inherited from my aunt after she died.

Never have gotten into autoloader shotguns, always been a pump action or over and under type guy. When it comes to shotguns, I lament the demise of most bolt action shotguns too. I like em but they are few and far between, and every manu seems to be pushing for nothing but auto loaders.

As far as handguns go. My father taught me how to shoot with his .357 Mag wheel gun. That was a hoot to learn on. I've shot a variety of hand guns but I only own myself. That is my Beretta Brigadier. I plan to get a few new autloaders soon, including a 1911 flavored gun. After that I'd like to take my fathers .357 and get it refinished and have it as a fun play toy on the range days. I'm fairly new to the handgun field though, as most of my firearms experience has been with rifles and shotguns over the years.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I like my Ultra Compact a lot. Gonna buy a Full Size 1911 before long. My favorite hand gun is my XD45 Tactical. I don't have any revolver's anymore & all my reloading stuff was stolen several year's ago. I just got back into the handgun sport & have started building my reloading station. After the 1911 I believe I'll get a Super Blackhawk 44mag. I had one once but didn't really enjoy it then. But thing's change & I think I'll like it now. :shock: :shock: 8)


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Cut my teeth on a S&W Model 10 38 special and fell in love with handgun hunting. I was the terror of rabbits and squirrels all ovet Texas. I eventually moved up to large game animals and for the last 15 years have hunted with a Ruger Redhawk in .41mag. Scoped I can cloverleaf out to 50yards using the 2X Leupold Scope and I can drop all 6 in a thght 4" circle out to 100 yards. Now mind you this is from a rest and not freehand. Handloading is a blast and I have done so for all calibers that I shoot.....except rimfires of course.


----------

